

Input Deprivation Week: This is boosting my productivity like crazy - kyleschen
http://www.startupbros.com/input-deprivation-week-forcing-action-by-killing-information-addictions/

======
huntermadeit
sounds awesome!!! I'd like to give this a shot!!!

